# Gm Tow-Haul Mode Vs. Manual Gear Selection Mode



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Will be taking the 21RS out with the 2009 Silverado for the first time this weekend. The truck has the Hydra-Matic 6 speed transmission. Per the owner's manual, you can use tow-haul mode but it also has range selection mode (shift letter M)that allows you to specify the highest gear you want to use. I am assuming that tow-haul mode changes the shift points high enough that 5th and 6th gear are not really used but don't have any documentation that says that. Also, the truck has grade breaking which is deactivated when in range select mode.

I'm looking for anyone who has experience with this tranny. I assume I should be using tow-haul mode without range select so that I get the advantage of grade breaking.


----------



## Beaner242 (Jun 25, 2007)

Just put it in T-H mode and don't think about it. It will still shift into 5th & 6th. It just locks the converter.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Beaner242 said:


> Just put it in T-H mode and don't think about it. It will still shift into 5th & 6th. It just locks the converter.


What He said!!

And i would add the transmission does a pretty good job of breaking.......... much better than i expected.....


----------



## muttbike (Apr 27, 2009)

Is that breaking or braking?











clarkely said:


> Just put it in T-H mode and don't think about it. It will still shift into 5th & 6th. It just locks the converter.


What He said!!

And i would add the transmission does a pretty good job of breaking.......... much better than i expected.....
[/quote]


----------



## ELSEWHERE (Sep 16, 2007)

I don't use the T-H Mode much. I get bad enough mileage without using higher rpm shift points and I rarely need to accelerate that hard. When in T-H the more brake you use the further down the transmission shifts. I don't like listening to the engine running at 5 grand going down hill. I use the "manual" gear selection for down hill engine braking and rarely go much above 3500 to 4000 rpm, usually around 3,000, depending on the grade and speed. It does take quite a load off the brakes, more than I thought it would before using it. Sometimes I'll use the "manual" mode to hold a specific gear on up hill grades. Overall I get a lot more use out of the "manual" transmission feature than I do the T-H mode.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

muttbike said:


> Is that breaking or braking?


MUST..... RESIST..... THE.... URGE.... TO.... COMMENT.......









(Don't worry, I'm sure the Dodge guys won't have as much self control.)


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

clarkely said:


> Is that breaking or braking?










Good one!!!







You got me...... that was good.

I meant Braking LOL Its a GM product


----------



## muttbike (Apr 27, 2009)

Sorry, couldn't resist......


----------

